# Help with Spirit's electric panel box



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi all! It's been a long time since I have been here. Here's my issue. I have one of the electric panel boxes from Spirit. Got it cheap, only $10. Here's what I want to do. The only way the box will go through the whole cycle is by flipping a handle from one side to the other. If you use the try me button, it will only play for the time you are holding down the button. I need to know if there is a way to hook up the try me button and still make the box go through the complete cycle. I want to mount a button on the back of the toilet, so when the seat is raised it will set off the box. Can this be done? Thanks!!!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Have you opened the prop up to see if there are two wires going to the handle assembly ?


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Not yet. If there are just two wires, I guess I can just hook the button up to them. I've been busy trying to get everything together.


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry for the late post-Halloween response (I just saw this), but yes this can be done pretty easily. If you open up the Spirit Electric Panel, you'll see two wires leading away from the try-me button and two separate wires heading away from the regular level switch. Follow those wires, and they connect to different places on the circuit board. All you need to do is de-solder the end of the "try me" wires connected to the circuit board and re-solder them in the same place that the "lever" switch wires are connected to the circuit board (just solder them on top of the "lever" switch wires). Then, whenever the "try me" button is activated, the circuit board thinks that it is the "lever" switch getting pulled. Tad-da, uninterrupted operation...


----------

